# Just a warning for ya'll



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

An email I just received from my cousin...

Hey people...

I think I can control my fingers well enough now to let you all know what happened to me. I still have a little troulble with my right hand, but it's coming back, slowly.

First of all, let me go ahead and admit that what happened was stupid and could have been avoided but I failed to read the labels and nearly died because of it. Ok...there's a drink out on the market called Red Dawn...I thought, as did the others that were with me, that it was just another energy drink like Red Bull and so many others. Well, it's not. Actually, what it is, basically, is liquid Exstacy. (sp)

It clearly says on the bottle NOT TO BE INDUCED WITH ALCOHOL. Well, I didn't read the bottle and I was chasing it with Vodka shots. Now, I am NOT a drinking person and to drink like I was this night is totally out of character for me, but, for some reason I was in the mood...go figure.

To make a long story short, I was fine until I got up to go to bed...next thing I know, it's 14 days later and I'm waking up in the hospital. What happened after I got up to go bed I really don't know, except that the next day my daughter found me passed out in my closet...not breathing. It seems that for whatever reason, I went into the closet and proceeded to pass out, putting head through the wall. 

I really don't know anything else except that I was out for 14 days and the doctors all told my family not to expect me to wake up. I quess God had other plans, because here I am. I completely believe that I died in that closet because I have a very clear memory of having an out-of-body experience and seeing myself laying on the floor covered in the stuff that was on my closet shelves. 

I am a very lucky man to be alive right now and urge you and all your friends and loved ones to not be as stupid as I was. I have no one but myself to blame and I'm paying for my ignorance even now. 
I don't know what else to tell you, except that I know there is another side to this life, I saw it. Please...be careful, and let your friends and loved ones know how much they mean to you. We are not promised another chance past today.

Thank you all so much for your prayers...I still need them as I continue to recover.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Is this a joke? That stuff is like liquid death... Never drink it!!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Its like liquid salvia pretty much, makes you trip and can be very dangerous if you consume too much. Its not a normal energy drink, its a "mood enancher" which means its a legal drug. You cant just buy this in a normal store, you have to know what your looking for and go to a store that sells it. I.E. a head shop, porn store, sometimes GNC carries it.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

He thought it *was just another energy drink like Red Bull and so many others.*


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

ill stick with my cough syrup lol...did i say that out loud? I have a cough GIVE ME A BREAK! 

Seriously though this is a very important PSA. I have never heard of Red Dawn myself but im not really "with it". I had an energy drink called redline once and i jsut had a gulp and was "tweakin". People really under estimate the power of over the counter or on the shelf products. Heading warning labels that say "not to be consumed with alcohol" is very important. Especially when driving it is too easy to pass out or get in a car wreck when under the influence. Im very happy to hear this person is alive. Im so glad he was in his own home or what might have happened? hes in my prayers ....

good PSA marty...chalk one up.


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

oh wow... never heard of it till now. Thanks for the heads up. I'm glad your cousin is ok now.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Pretty hard to mistake for a regular energy drink, but sorry to hear about that. Hope he recovers 100% quickly.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Marty said:


> He thought it *was just another energy drink like Red Bull and so many others.*


even regular energy drinks can be dangerous. Like when taking jager bombs with red bull.... Jagermeister shots dropped into a cup of redbull and downed. I mean its easy to drink....to easy...and all that sugar is gonna lead to a headache for sure but it cuold also lead to diabetes if over consumed or even organ failure. Doctors keep giving me more reasons not to drink. Damn those doctors. THEY DRINK! i guess its cuz they have a liver...damn liver owners!LOL


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I got diabetes and just went and got a bottle of Jagermeister but I drink mine straight, hell I'm gonna enjoy what time I got left


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Marty said:


> I got diabetes and just went and got a bottle of Jagermeister but I drink mine straight, hell I'm gonna enjoy what time I got left


LMAO :goodpost: :goodpost: :hammer: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> ill stick with my cough syrup lol...did i say that out loud? I have a cough GIVE ME A BREAK!
> 
> Seriously though this is a very important PSA. I have never heard of Red Dawn myself but im not really "with it". I had an energy drink called redline once and i jsut had a gulp and was "tweakin". People really under estimate the power of over the counter or on the shelf products. Heading warning labels that say "not to be consumed with alcohol" is very important. Especially when driving it is too easy to pass out or get in a car wreck when under the influence. Im very happy to hear this person is alive. Im so glad he was in his own home or what might have happened? hes in my prayers ....
> 
> good PSA marty...chalk one up.


oh yes redlines are very bad.. ur only suppose to drink like half at a time or somethine... i downed one once, when i worked for chuck e cheese (lol) i had a meeting with the company owner from knetucky, to discuss uniforms and watnot, ahah i was so nervous and i thought a redline would help.... HAHAHAH YEAH RIGHT. i was shaking in my seat... everyone thought i was on crack lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Marty said:


> I got diabetes and just went and got a bottle of Jagermeister but I drink mine straight, hell I'm gonna enjoy what time I got left


ewwwwww LOL.... Do you sip it or drink it? Black licorice blah LOL. Drink one for me marty, and then one more, and then one last one and I swear that's all LOL.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I drink it by the shot in a shot glass


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

"Big gulp" is not a shot glass marty LOL ...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

My doug is a nasty fool..he drinks that jager in a glass with ice. 

Marty I'm glad your cousin is doing better. I've never seen that stuff sold here in florida, but I'm sure they do... I'll have to look out for it in the corner store now.


----------



## bellicose14 (Sep 11, 2008)

damn that stuff sounds alright to me.....maybe not to drink vodka with but im a busch beer man myself...but legal highs are cool in my book...drink up and smile america its what we do!!!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i've never heard of that drink..does it come in cans like engery drinks or in the same area? this worries me, i'm a HUGE engery drink buff..twice a day EVERY day i drink an AMP. 
we are soo glad you are still up and kicking marty..fourms wouldn't be the same without ya! 
thank you for putting this out there and letting us know about that, i'll pass it along to everyone else i know, to take it as a warning.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*It wasn't me it was my cousin sorry about that.*

*Here it is:*
SALE Liquid Red Dawn 8 oz Mood Enhancer $24.95 - Bodybuilding Supplements Diet Pills Herbal Weight Loss Products World Class nutrition.com

Liquid Red Dawn 16oz Mood Enhancer - Discount Offer $40.99 - i-Supplements®

*Could it be that it was an allergic reaction to one of the ingredients?
Some more info:*
Red Dawn Drink causing Soldier ER Visits - Bodybuilding.com Forums


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Nell_Bell said:


> Will pray for your cousin!
> 
> Sometimes if you mix something that acts like an upper with a downer (alcohol), it basically short circuits your brain and can cause your brain to 'forget' to send a signal breath and your body becomes rigid as if you had taken ketamine. This happened to my son's friend; we found him laying outside in the cold and drawing only one breath per minute. Couldn't even get him bent enough to get him seated in the car to rush him to hospital but had to put him in lengthwise he was so rigid. i thought for sure he had done K but it was alcohol and an OTC 'upper'. He almost died.
> 
> ...


This is way I posted this, as *a warning* to you all not to go and try it


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i didn't mean that i was running out to buy the stuff! I don't have health insurance so i can't afford to gamble with my health on purpose!!!

I want to read the label!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Me nether and I'm up to about $80.000 for a heart attack with not even a job 

It tells all about it here...

http://www.worldclassnutrition.com/liqreddaw16o.html


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ouch... 80,000 I guess it's a good thing medical bills aren't like the government... they can't take everything you own! Doug and I just had a wrestle with SSA... they started garnishing his wages right after his job transfered him to a further location. SSA took over 300 a paycheck from him for almost 7 months... we got an attorney to help us stop them from the garnishment... we're waiting to hear from SSA now on when the court date is to settle the dispute. thank God my work picked up otherwise we would be homeless... Doug would have to walk on one side of the road with jarvis and indi and I would have to walk on the opposite side with neela!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Marty said:


> *It wasn't me it was my cousin sorry about that.*
> 
> *Here it is:*
> SALE Liquid Red Dawn 8 oz Mood Enhancer $24.95 - Bodybuilding Supplements Diet Pills Herbal Weight Loss Products World Class nutrition.com
> ...


sorry i'm a bit of a blonde sometimes!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

LOL its OK we all have our moments blond or not 

I have them too


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

that's an expensive drink! Damn.... more than the alcohol!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

one more dangerous and legal item sold by big money, but still cant toke a j without worrying about gettin in trouble...jeez im not gona get into this again lol


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

and "salvia divinorum" sp? is a hallucinogen,and its not a fun one either


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I've never heard of it either....


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

cold sweats, souless feeling, different dimensions...i wouldnt reccomend it for those who havnt dont acid or heavy shrooms LOL.


----------

